# Motorhome insurance in Spain



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Want to leave my motorhome for 4 weeks at Alicante airport. How will I be covered on my vehicle insurance.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You won't , you have to take your chances. Better to go to a campsite get friendly we a fellow campers and leave it there under there watchful eyes. but still not covered.

Andy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you use Royal Parking which is at the airport your vehicle will be totally secure as the parking area is fenced and guarded 24/7.

Used them for years with a car and always totally satisfied, think they are Norweigan - very efficient and helpful.


----------

